# baselayout-1.11.12-r4 stabile!!

## X-Drum

ciao a tutti,

forse ve ne siete già accorti:

oggi ho syncato e mi sono accorto che il baselayout-1.11.12-r4

è stato marcato come stabile!

io utilizzavo già da tempo (sul mio fisso) baselayout della serie 1.11.xxx

ma mi ero ben guardato, per vie delle dipendenze e del fatto che cmq era un pkg masked,

dall'installarlo sulle macchine al lavoro..

Questo baselayout sembra avere come caratteristiche:

-un miglior supporto per la rete (sopratutto wireless)

-un miglior support per gensplash

-configurazione piu' "capillare" 

(/etc/conf.d/consolefont,/etc/conf.d/hostname,/etc/conf.d/domainname,ecc) 

-e tante altre piccol cose cmq interessanti

----------

## Onip

a proposito della configurazione più capillare.....

buttateci un occhio con attenzione, io ho dovuto riavviare 5 o 6 volte xkè mi ero scordato qualche configurazione e al boot mi segnava errori.

In particolare, da quel che ho capito la sintassi di 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

è cambiata e c'è un ottimo net.example da cui prendere spunti

Byez

----------

## skakz

io mi sto scervellando da stamattina perchè appena dopo questo aggiornamento quando riavvio mi dice qualcosa del tipo il tuo kernel non supporta udev o devfs.. poi aspetta 15 secondi e continua e parte tutto bene.. (anche udev a quanto sembra...)

boh...

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> io mi sto scervellando da stamattina perchè appena dopo questo aggiornamento quando riavvio mi dice qualcosa del tipo il tuo kernel non supporta udev o devfs.. poi aspetta 15 secondi e continua e parte tutto bene.. (anche udev a quanto sembra...)
> 
> boh...

 

prova a settare cosi RC_DEVICES in /etc/conf.d/rc:

 *Quote:*   

> # Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.
> 
> #  auto   - let the scripts figure out what's best at boot
> 
> #  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)
> ...

 

----------

## otaku

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> forse ve ne siete già accorti:
> 
> oggi ho syncato e mi sono accorto che il baselayout-1.11.12-r4
> ...

 

non me n'ero davvero accorto, e si che ho appena controllato dehehehe  :Laughing: 

finalmente rimuovo

```
sys-apps/baselayout ~x86
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

vecchio /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="192.168.1.100 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.10.1 broadcast 192.168.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"
```

dovrei riscriverlo così?

```
config_eth0=(

       "192.168.1.100/24 brd 192.168.1.255"

)

config_eth1=(

       "192.168.10.1/24 brd 192.168.10.255"

  

routes_eth0=(

       "default via 192.168.1.1"

      )
```

----------

## CarloJekko

Domanda 

 :Question: 

Perchè io ho /etc/conf.d/net uguale a prima e mi funziona tutto?

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4  -bootstrap -build -debug -static -unicode 0 kB

```

ho visto il net.examples è uguale a quello di debian

poi altra cosa come dovrei mettere ste due cose

```
iface_eth1="dhcp"

ifconfig_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
```

così?

```
modules_eth1=( "dhcpc" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )
```

----------

## gutter

Credo che siano supportate entrambe le sintassi.

----------

## skakz

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a settare cosi RC_DEVICES in /etc/conf.d/rc:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.
> ...

 

si lo avevo fatto...ho anche ricompilato il kernel per scrupolo ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore

eppure

```

sk@omega ~ $ ps aux|grep udevd

root       953  0.0  0.0   1448   448 ?        S<s  Jun09   0:00 udevd

```

EDIT:

ho risolto, avevo ancora la directory /dev/.devfsd non so per quale motivo  :Razz: 

----------

## markgreene

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> dopo questo aggiornamento quando riavvio mi dice qualcosa del tipo ...

 

io sono riuscito a zittire quasi tutti i messaggi di warning...

solo ALSA resiste ancora. il fatto e' che non ho capito cosa cribbio vuole:

```
* Could not detect custom ALSA settings. Loading all detected ALSA drivers
```

il che comunque non impiccia piu' di tanto, visto che prudentemente ho compilato solo li modulo per la mia scheda :twisted: 

anche google non mi e' stato di molto aiuto a riguardo...

qualche hint?

----------

## CarloJekko

@markgreene

devi crearti il file /etc/modules.d/alsa e fare modules-update

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-tuascheda @ad es. snd-emu10k1 per la sblive

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

----------

## markgreene

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> @markgreene
> 
> devi crearti il file /etc/modules.d/alsa e fare modules-update

 

... hai ragione, non ho specificato. pensavo fosse implicito...

e' che sono stanco e quando sono stanco divento criptico... O:)

il warning ha cominciato a spuntare dopo l'upgrade di baselayout a '1.11.12-r4'

AFAIRemeber durante l'etc-update ho evitato accuratamente di sostituire file "cruciali" customizzati per la mia macchina. pensavo che, come per i vari warning che ho gia' sistemato, fosse stato spostato qualcosa necessario ad ALSA da /etc a /etc/conf.d

ho gia' controllato, subito dopo il primo riavvio, /etc/modules.d/alsa && ho gia' provato modules-update :(

grazie comunque

----------

## fabius

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ho risolto, avevo ancora la directory /dev/.devfsd non so per quale motivo 

 

Sei sicuro di avere installato bene udev? In particolare RC_DEVICE_TARBALL è settato a "no"? Te lo chiedo per un semplice motivo: la directory /dev viene generata al volo e montata ad ogni boot. Ciò significa che il file /dev/.devfsd non dovrebbe esistere  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

da /sbin/rc

```

....

        if [ -e "/dev/.devfsd" ]

        then

                mymounts="$(awk '($3 == "devfs") { print "yes"; exit 0 }' /proc/mounts)"

                if [ "${mymounts}" != "yes" ]

                then

                        rm -f /dev/.devfsd

                else

                        devfs_automounted="yes"

                fi

        fi

...

```

qui non riusciva a rimuovere /dev/.devfsd perchè era montato read-only

```

...

                # Check udev prerequisites and kernel params

                if [ "${udev}" = "yes" ]

                then

                        if get_bootparam "noudev" || \

                           [ ! -x /sbin/udev -o -e "/dev/.devfsd" ] || \

                           [ "$(get_KV)" -lt "$(KV_to_int '2.6.0')" ]

                        then

                                udev="no"

                        fi

                fi

...

```

qui settava udev=no perchè esisteva ancora /dev/.devfsd

ecco perchè non funzionava udev

----------

## fabius

I miglioramenti introdotti per la configurazione della rete sono notevoli. Ad esempio, ora si possono configurare più access point con ESSID e key differenti. 

Premesso che se si usa il DHCP non ci sono problemi, cosa succede se io ho indirizzi IP statici nelle varie reti wireless? Devo ogni volta riconfigurare /etc/conf.d/net e riavviare il servizio? O esiste una configurazione particolare che mi sfugge?

Lo stesso per l'hostname: questo può essere assegnato dal server DHCP, ma se uso una configurazione statica?

----------

## Guglie

non ho capito perchè si consiglia di usare /etc/conf.d/hostname invece di /etc/hostname, stessa cosa con /etc/dnsdomainname e altri files di configurazione: l'hostmane si specifica in /etc/hostname in qualsiasi altra distro, non vedo bene il motivo di mettere quel warning e di usare files diversi

/etc/init.d/hostname:

```

if [[ -f /etc/hostname ]] ; then

   ewarn "You should stop using /etc/hostname and use /etc/conf.d/hostname"

   myhost=$(</etc/hostname)

else

   myhost=${HOSTNAME}

fi

```

----------

## luna80

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> non ho capito perchè si consiglia di usare /etc/conf.d/hostname invece di /etc/hostname, stessa cosa con /etc/dnsdomainname e altri files di configurazione: l'hostmane si specifica in /etc/hostname in qualsiasi altra distro, non vedo bene il motivo di mettere quel warning e di usare files diversi
> 
> /etc/init.d/hostname:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se non vuoi più avere il warning basta che fai come dicono e poi elimini /etc/hostname (idem per /etc/dnsdomain), mentre per le impostazioni di rc.conf basta che configuri i files /etc/conf.d/keymaps e /etc/conf.d/clock e commenti le relative righe in rc.conf. in questo modo non avrai più warning.

non so per quale motivo abbiano cambiato le cose,...magari è cambiato per tutte le distro.

----------

## fat_penguin

 *fabius wrote:*   

> I miglioramenti introdotti per la configurazione della rete sono notevoli. Ad esempio, ora si possono configurare più access point con ESSID e key differenti. 
> 
> Premesso che se si usa il DHCP non ci sono problemi, cosa succede se io ho indirizzi IP statici nelle varie reti wireless? Devo ogni volta riconfigurare /etc/conf.d/net e riavviare il servizio? O esiste una configurazione particolare che mi sfugge?
> 
> Lo stesso per l'hostname: questo può essere assegnato dal server DHCP, ma se uso una configurazione statica?

 

Ciao,

prova a guardare questa entry 

```
fallback_eth0
```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Guglie

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non vuoi più avere il warning basta che fai come dicono e poi elimini /etc/hostname (idem per /etc/dnsdomain), mentre per le impostazioni di rc.conf basta che configuri i files /etc/conf.d/keymaps e /etc/conf.d/clock e commenti le relative righe in rc.conf. in questo modo non avrai più warning.
> 
> non so per quale motivo abbiano cambiato le cose,...magari è cambiato per tutte le distro.

 

si certo, ho fatto come consigliato perchè credo che i developers di baselayout ne sappiano ben più di me, ma non capisco il motivo di cambiare i files di config da usare e di mettere un warning con "You should stop using /etc/hostname"

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> e di mettere un warning con "You should stop using /etc/hostname"

 

probabilmente perchè questa è una fase di transizione, quando installi da livecd utilizzi comunque una guida che ti dice di fare certi passaggi. quando anche la guida verrà aggiornata probailmente toglieranno la retrocompatibilità e lasceranno solo la nuova versione. intanto avvisano tutti coloro che aggiornano man mano che devi fare la modifica.

----------

## fabius

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> prova a guardare questa entry 
> 
> ```
> fallback_eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Da quello che ho capito con fallback_eth0 puoi specificare l'indirizzo IP statico da utilizzare nel caso in cui la configurazione via DHCP non dovesse funzionare.

Forse mi sono spiegato male, ma il mio quesito era diverso: supponiamo di configurare /etc/conf.d/wireless con

```
key_essid1="key1"

key_essid2="key2"

key_essid3="key3"

dns_servers_essid1="blah blah"

dns_servers_essid2="blah blah"

dns_servers_essid3="blah blah"
```

A questo punto dovrebbe essere associata all'interfaccia di rete (diciamo eth0) una delle reti wireless configurate (quella che viene trovata durante l'esecuzione dello script). Lo script preleva config_eth0 (IP statico) e routes_eth0 da /etc/conf.d/net e finisce di configurare la rete.

Se io ho necessità di avere indirizzi IP statici differenti nelle 3 reti wireless descritte in /etc/conf.d/wireless, come li configuro in /etc/conf.d/net?[/code]

----------

## .:chrome:.

questo nuovo baselayout oggi mi ha dato un problema abbastanza stupido, ma che mi ha fatto perdere un sacco di tempo.

ho una macchina che, per motivi che non sto a spiegare (e che non dipendono nemmeno da me), ha tre schede di rete, due delle quali vanno sulla stessa rete: 192.168.22.28 e 192.168.22.140.

queste due sono eth0 e eth2 rispettivamente.

ora... il default gateway è quello su eth0, e in /etc/conf.d/net ho questa definizione:

```
routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.22.4"

        )
```

peccato che lui se ne freghi alla grande e imposti il default gateway su eth2.

è ovvio che il problema sta nel fatto che ci sono due interfacce sulla stessa rete, ma non c'è modo per risolvere questa cosa?

----------

## 5p4wN

Io ho un problema abbastanza stupido

se non starto X la tastiera non funziona come dovrebbe non riconosce i seguenti tasti @#  e tab

come posso settare il file  di conf?

 ho un laptop

----------

## fat_penguin

Settalo qui /etc/conf.d/keymaps

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## 5p4wN

ora il mio .conf per le keymaps è questo:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps           

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

                                

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

                                

KEYMAP="it2"                    

                                

                                

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

                                

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"            

                                

                                

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

                                

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""            

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro"         

                                

                                

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

                                

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

ma cmq non funzia che cosa devo mettere??ho provato anche con "it" ma nulla che fare?????

----------

## fat_penguin

Hai commentato la linea keymap= in /etc/rc.conf ?

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## 5p4wN

si

----------

## 5p4wN

ho risolto (grazie a onip via jabber) facendo:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

e ora ultimo problemino la ~ come la imposto???

----------

## GNU/Duncan

anche io ho problemi con la ~

----------

